

Show HN: Realtime news monitoring in your Slack #channel - johndavi
http://slalert.com/

======
johndavi
We've been using this internally to monitor for news about ourselves (Diffbot)
and other relevant topics and decided to roll it out for anyone. It's useful
to have news alerts right where they should be -- in a forum where everyone
can discuss themselves to death.

This is powered by Diffbot's automatic article identification and text-
extraction, Crawlbot (our intelligent crawler) and our web Search API. If
you're a Slack user, check it out!

